# QG18DE Cyl head pics



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)




----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sorry for the crappy pics. Notice the TINY exhaust valves on the top? and as Mike K. pointed out, weird angles in the exhaust ports? this baby needs a full porting and cleaning.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

That motor definitely saw some boost alright! What are you thinking of doing with the motor?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

It's going to get full headwork in anticipation of turbo in the future. Any headwork will seriously benefit this engine. I'm also going to look into larger exhaust valves, and some custom valvetrain. Hopefully JWT will step up for me and make a set of cams similar to the sr20 S4 grind.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Not posting this on b15!! I haven't seen many engine head pics, but it looks like many improvments can be made...I hope it goes well. Find out what JWT has, or doesn't have, planned for us, I wanna know...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

from what I have been told, they have nothing planned for the QG. I'm hoping to change this.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Well I thought they had cams planned, but that was back in 2001 or something, they probably scrapped that when the SE-R came out.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Man is that similar to the GA16 head. I think the shape/angle of the exhaust ports is different but otherwise the intake ports look identical. Ferrea will make valves at the cost of about $25 per valve. Perhaps you can flow bench the head to determine the exhaust to intake flow ratio and get it closr to where it needs to be by running only larger exhaust valves and porting that area. Then on the intake side port that out and get a nice valve job on there. Unshrouding the valves will help as well however the stems of the GA valves are VERY small and we were afraid that removing any material from the stem would weaken it. I'm assuming the QG valves are similar. 

Keep us posted on the project Mike.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah I'm thinking of getting all new valvetrain, springs, retainers, locks, and of course valves. I'd really like to port the exhaust valves, like you say. I am thinking that the QG will see slightly better gains than the GA simply from the slightly larger displacement and amount of flow. However, I'll be more than happy if I get the same results!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I did it. Shipped out the cylinder head with valvetrain (not cams) and the 2 piece intake manifold today. It's going to be a while, but when I get the thing back.....should provide some niiiice gains


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> I did it. Shipped out the cylinder head with valvetrain (not cams) and the 2 piece intake manifold today. It's going to be a while, but when I get the thing back.....should provide some niiiice gains


tell me what you get out of it. i mean, this is an older post, and you've since turbo'd (and un-turbo'd) your car.
how much did they charge you for it, and where can i have it done lol. im getting a new header, not sure on brand yet, prob a hotshot 4-2-1, but its pretty pointless to upgrade my entire exhaust system if the head's gonna create a bottleneck. will powertech imports do that work? lol and get i get a discount if i mention you? heh


----------

